# Clarke Woodworker 20" lathe



## brianmackw (Dec 17, 2012)

I have purchased via ebay a Clarke woodworker 20" lathe.
I am a rank beginner so this seemed to be an economic way to begin.

I would like to mount the centre plate and eventially a multi jaw chuck.
The head stock is a crude 4 prong thing.

My question is how do I remove this and mount the centre plate, the user manual does not seem to show this and I have tried to find information sites, specific to this lathe, online without success.
I hope some members who may have used this model lathe in the past, even if they ditched it because of shortcomings, will be able to assist.

regards,

brianmackw


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be a hole thru the spindle. That's the piece the 4 prong piece is in. You should have a rod that you insert in the opposite end and knock out the drive spur. Be careful that and hold the drive spur by its side so you don't cut yourself.
Tom


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

man thats a huge lathe
you know you have to show us pics of it :yes::yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Is it like this one from Clarke in the UK?

http://www.clarkeservice.co.uk/manuals/wood_lathes/cwl20rv.pdf

Not the same as the Clarke US based metal lathes.


----------

